# Fresh Water Shrimp



## Super Aquapon (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy some Macrobrachium rosenbergii?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Super Aquapon said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy some Macrobrachium rosenbergii?


Isn't that the scientific name for Tiger shrimp, the type used mainly for food, not the Caridina. I haven't seen a live one here but tons of frozen ones you can find in any Asian supermarket?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That's the giant prawn. YUM


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

I think they might have them at http://aquatropics.ca/ in the junction. Not sure if they're the same, but last time I was there, they had some shrimp that had long blue claws.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are nice and big, but aggressive 





I guess that is _Macrobrachium rosenbergii_ on the video.

I have never seen these shrimps in GTA.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Frank's Aquarium got 2 type of macro shrimps


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to Keep Chameleon shrimp.. They were the bomb. I saw some at Menagerie a few weeks ago. You could see if Harold will get anymore in.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Macrobrachiums*

I have 2 types of macros for sale.

One macrobrachium horstii 
And
Macrobrachium esculentum

Please contact for pricing n details.


----------

